# C x wendtii versus "green gecko"



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

What are the differences between a _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Green Gecko' and a _Cryptocoryne wendtii x hybrid_? They look identical to me.

Below is a crypt that I got from gnome a while ago, who got it from Albany Aquarium of California, who got it from Oriental Aquarium of Singapore. It is an extraordinarily beautiful cryptocoryne. Will the experts please confirm if it is indeed _Cryptocoryne wendtii x hybrid_ and please tell me how you came to that conclusion? I can't take a photo of it underwater for the life of me so I ripped it out of the aquarium for this photoshoot.  Thank you so much.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Cryptocoryne sp. Identification and Comparison*

Here are two photos of _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Green Gecko'...

...from APC member, travis









...from AQ's member, gchoo









...from APC member, HeyPK









Don't they look identical to my photos of the _Cryptocoryne wendtii x hybrid_? :lol: Anyone has some insights?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Wait a minute, CS!!! My picture, that you linked, was not labeled green gecko!! It was lebeled "the small green wendtii", and I got the plant from Naomi Misumoto (gnome). just the way you did. My plant is obviously the same cultivar as yours.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Oopsie doosie Paul. My apologies! I am not sure what I was on when I linked that image. I guess crystal meth is my antidrug. [smilie=d:

I have not grown the 'Green Gecko' variety. Have you? Anyone?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, Travis called his plant green gecko, and gchoo, on the AQ forum, lebeled his plant green gecko, and the two names, wendtii x hybrid and green gecko, appeared at the same time, and so, it does appear pretty likely that the two are the same. Perhaps somebody at Oriental can supply more about the history of this new variety. Does anybody know how to contact Oriental and who to talk to? 

It is a very pretty variety, with its bright green leaves, dark veins and low, bushy growth habit.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The Oriental Aquarium catalog lists these two plants separately. In any case, I've just e-mailed them at the contact information provided by www.orientalaquarium.com , asking that they come to this thread for some clarification. Let's hope that I'll get a response.

Maybe someone of status such as yourself HeyPK should contact them so they'll take the inquiry with some seriousness. Or perhaps our Singaporean forumers (forumners?) can just walk up to them and demand an answer. Ha ha.

[smilie=d:


----------

